# Camera Files On Android



## jchapman007 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi Devs,

Could you please tell me which files make the camera and camcorder work in various Roms? I am determined to get Google Talk Video chat working on blur based Roms so I would like to know which files I need to examine. From what I can determine

/System/app/Camera.apk is for the camera app

The Libs are:

/System/lib/libcamera.so
/System/lib/libcameraservice.so
/System/lib/libcamera_client.so

What else am I missing?

Thanks for any help. I am going to try to get this working in my spare time.


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

try LibLCML, LibHP(w/e it is, something like that), LibPanorama, Libbridge. Probably the stagefright and codec libs as well.


----------



## jchapman007 (Sep 21, 2011)

aceoyame said:


> try LibLCML, LibHP(w/e it is, something like that), LibPanorama, Libbridge. Probably the stagefright and codec libs as well.


Ok Thanks Ace.


----------

